# 17th Jan "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

Well lets see if we can get 2007 off to a good start with a spectacular turn out for the "Kneesworth" meet 8)

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *

NormStrm
clived
NaughTTy
Love_iTT
ajayp
OuTTlaw
TTonyTT
genocidalduck
scoTTy
moley
jedi-knight83
Mayur
phodge
markTT225


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Norman - see you there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Should be able to make it Norm 8) I think Dale owes me a lift 

How's life after BT?


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

need to get my monkey butt along to one of these, it's my brothers birthday on the 17th so unsure as to what he is up to, so will miss this one ... maybe next month


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Guess what, I'm going to get to this one, see you there :wink:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Should be able to make it Norm 8) I think Dale owes me a lift


Paul, Dale will be good to see you both 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

baynesey said:


> need to get my monkey butt along to one of these, it's my brothers birthday on the 17th so unsure as to what he is up to, so will miss this one ... maybe next month


See you soon then :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Guess what, I'm going to get to this one, see you there :wink:


Excellent long time no see


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Put me down!

My first TT meet


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, ill be there seems along time since the Christmas meet. Clived, had a word with dave at the TT shop about the car seat and looks promising . Ordered an A4 Avant in Lava Grey :? a bit worried about the colour being to different what do you recken :?: i think i like it hopefully ill kook like this  not this


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

As always ... depends on stuff like where & when I'm working. If I can, I'll be there, but don't save me a seat :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ajayp said:


> Put me down!
> 
> My first TT meet


 8) a TT meet virgin :wink:

Look forward to meeting you next week.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Norman, ill be there seems along time since the Christmas meet. Clived, had a word with dave at the TT shop about the car seat and looks promising . Ordered an A4 Avant in Lava Grey :? a bit worried about the colour being to different what do you recken :?: i think i like it hopefully ill kook like this  not this


Well it was last year :lol:

Will look 8) if you can get the car seat sorted.

Not sure what colour Lava Grey looks like, will have to pop into a dealer to check it out. The A4 Avant looks almost as 8) an ST220 estate  Sure you will be very pleased and lots of   

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> As always ... depends on stuff like where & when I'm working. If I can, I'll be there, but don't save me a seat :wink:


Cheers Tony, I'll be heading over from Diss if you are around we could cruise up together


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Norm it looks like ill be able to make this one.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Me too


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Jamie, Paul excellent 8)

Looking to be a good meeting.

Norman


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > As always ... depends on stuff like where & when I'm working. If I can, I'll be there, but don't save me a seat :wink:
> ...


I'll let you know Tuesday ... meet you at the crossroads!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Norman,

Stick me down as an attendee as well  It'll be nice to see the old boys again :wink:

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

moley said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> Stick me down as an attendee as well  It'll be nice to see the old boys again :wink:
> 
> Moley


'er, not so much of the 'old'. Actually, thinking about it - you probably right :wink:

Graham


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

well be along Wednesday, CliveD can you bring the vagcom equipment pretty please 

What's the plan, are people eating etc???

Anyone meeting along the way, I'm sure someone has mentioned meeting at the Highwayman in Graveley .. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

baynesey said:


> well be along Wednesday, CliveD can you bring the vagcom equipment pretty please
> 
> What's the plan, are people eating etc???
> 
> Anyone meeting along the way, I'm sure someone has mentioned meeting at the Highwayman in Graveley .. :?


Yes I can 

Yes, we eat there 

We (me, Was, NaughTTy, Mark) sometimes meet in Graveley at about 7:10 - we doing so this time guys?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> We (me, Was, NaughTTy, Mark) sometimes meet in Graveley at about 7:10 - we doing so this time guys?


maybe the guy that Was was supposed to buy the brakes from could come along as well? :lol:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

cool, looking forward to it .. if anyone is meeting up before at Graveley then let me know, I'll be there 

is it a full on meal? as I was just thinking of grabbing light snack, jacket spud or something


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

baynesey said:


> is it a full on meal? as I was just thinking of grabbing light snack, jacket spud or something


That's all I'll be doing


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Moley your on the list :wink:

baynesey, hope your vagcom session is OK. We will be eating some have a main course others have sweet as well, really upto you.

This is an example of the menu from last June. All delicious :wink:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> Moley your on the list :wink:
> 
> baynesey, hope your vagcom session is OK. We will be eating some have a main course others have sweet as well, really upto you.
> 
> This is an example of the menu from last June. All delicious :wink:


might be pursuaded by the Scampi :mrgreen:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone that's going have a vernier gauge?

I've removed some disks but I need to measure the remaining thickness.

Fingers crossed. :?


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Does anyone that's going have a vernier gauge?
> 
> I've removed some disks but I need to measure the remaining thickness.
> 
> Fingers crossed. :?


will ask my Dad, he's likely to have something like this .. will pm you if he does


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Great. Thanks for trying regardless of the outcome. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> This is an example of the menu from last June.


IIRC they also have a snack menu on the bar.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Does anyone that's going have a vernier gauge?
> 
> I've removed some disks but I need to measure the remaining thickness.
> 
> Fingers crossed. :?


Paul

Would be best to use a micrometer as it is more a G shape rather than the vernier which picks up the edge of the disc. Anyway should have one in the garage (1" / 25mm) so as long as they are not too thick will be OK.

Norman


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

looks like a good turn out this month. I really want to come to this and meet you guys and see the cars. I'll do my best this week.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Norm, I get back to the UK on Tuesday so the 17th should be fine... I'm going to do my best to make the meet. Would be terrific to meet old chums and new.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> looks like a good turn out this month. I really want to come to this and meet you guys and see the cars. I'll do my best this week.


Certainly looking to be a good meet, will be great if you can join us.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll come along, but might not be there til nearer 8-ish if that's OK.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> We'll come along, but might not be there til nearer 8-ish if that's OK.


Bucks meet meets Kneesworth meet  

Norm, you're right this is looking like a really good turn-out  Looking forward to seeing all the old regulars and some newbies too 8)

I'll try to get to Gravely for 7:10 ish for those wanting to meet up there.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> We'll come along, but might not be there til nearer 8-ish if that's OK.


 8) hopefully we can go topless :-* :wink:

We usually sit down for a bite to eat 8 ish but sure we can hang on for you assuming you want to eat


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'd like to eat with you. Hoping to be there between 7:30 and 8...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

OK, OK, OK ... enough with this "work" thing ruling my life.

I'm going to be there.

Shall we do a TT convoy Norm? What time are you leaving?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Bucks meet meets Kneesworth meet


 8) That's what the TTOC is all about, bringing like minded people with silly grins together 



NaughTTy said:


> Norm, you're right this is looking like a really good turn-out  Looking forward to seeing all the old regulars and some newbies too 8)


Just spoke with Dimos to let him know we should have 15 ~ 20 people attending. He was well impressed for a winter meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> OK, OK, OK ... enough with this "work" thing ruling my life.
> 
> I'm going to be there.
> 
> Shall we do a TT convoy Norm? What time are you leaving?


Tony, I try and leave Diss just after 6pm to allow me time to get across to the Cambridge Motel. I have IM'd my mobile number to you or let me know yours and I can call to finalise details 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Norm, I get back to the UK on Tuesday so the 17th should be fine... I'm going to do my best to make the meet. Would be terrific to meet old chums and new.


Be great to see you again Mayur. What will you be driving?

Moley


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down!
> ...


Sorry for the late reply - yep first meet and I am looking forward to it.

Not long to go...

While here anyone going from the Watford area? I will be going straight after work and it would be nice to meet up and drive in a convoy.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The outcome from my request for a vernier guage was an unfortunate no.

Does anyone else have one or a micrometer that I could utilise on the night for 30secs?

Cheers


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Does anyone else have one or a micrometer that I could utilise on the night for 30secs?


Yes, will be in the boot.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll pop my vernier in the boot as well Paul just in case Norm forgets the Micrometer :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Norm, add me to the (long!) list please 

Graveley posse - I'll be outside the 1st pub on the left from 6:45.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the tools guys. I also think you'll be interested in the state of the ECS disks that I want to measure. :?

They want the thickness as I think they believe I wore them down too much. In effect they only did 8000 light miles and no track days ... although there was a 'ring trip but it was soaking wet so no real braking effort needed.

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ajayp said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > ajayp said:
> ...


A few of us are meeting at Graveley, Just North of Stevenage of the A1(M). We'll be leaving there around 7:15. If you can make it there by then, you're very welcome to join us. Hopefully Baynesey will see this too - I think he was asking about it too.

I might see you on the way up as I'm going to be going A41, M25, A1M from Aylesbury


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds good to me!

I used to work in Welwyn Garden City so know where Stevenage is. Not sure about Gravely. Is it by any chance near the complex in Stevenage or anywhere near?

Not sure what makes sense I will be coming down the M25 from junction 20 down towards 23 I guess. I guess we be hitting the A10 from Gravely right ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ajayp said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> I used to work in Welwyn Garden City so know where Stevenage is. Not sure about Gravely. Is it by any chance near the complex in Stevenage or anywhere near?
> 
> Not sure what makes sense I will be coming down the M25 from junction 20 down towards 23 I guess. I guess we be hitting the A10 from Gravely right ?


Have a look at my last post - "Graveley" is a link to a google map...or try this one (Junction 8 on A1M.

M25 Junction 23 (A1081) to A1M then off at junction 8 for Graveley. From here we go up to the A505 straight to the A10, then head North


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> From here we go up to the A505 straight to the A10, then head North


You probably know already, or have "protection" ... but the last time I took the A505, there were a few of the yellow cash machines, particularly on the stretch after the new by-pass :wink:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Not long to go...
> 
> Hopefully Baynesey will see this too - I think he was asking about it too.


Noted, will confirm tomorrow as my brother has now decided he wants to do something for his birthday :?

Might pop up a bit later, dont particularly want to eat that late


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > From here we go up to the A505 straight to the A10, then head North
> ...


Thanks Tony - Yep - know their locations very well :wink:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me!
> ...


Got ya - see your there around 7:15ish! - thanx


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Hi Norm, add me to the (long!) list please


You're on the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I'll pop my vernier in the boot as well Paul just in case Norm forgets the Micrometer :roll: :wink:


Micrometer and a brace of vernier guages in the boot already 8) plus a couple of blocks if we need to use the vernier


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Thanks for the tools guys. I also think you'll be interested in the state of the ECS disks that I want to measure. :?
> 
> They want the thickness as I think they believe I wore them down too much. In effect they only did 8000 light miles and no track days ... although there was a 'ring trip but it was soaking wet so no real braking effort needed.


Ah but what has been happening when you're not driving the car


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good point. It is her car afterall! :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Norman

im sorry I cant make this one, there is no way I can make it from China in time :?

looks like you will have a great turnout, have fun guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> im sorry I cant make this one, there is no way I can make it from China in time :?


Tsk lite weight :wink: hope you have had a good trip and safe journey home.



was said:


> looks like you will have a great turnout, have fun guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yep, more like a we used to have 8) must be because Graham (Love_iTT) is making a guest apperance [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

moley said:


> Be great to see you again Mayur. What will you be driving?
> 
> Moley


Moley, looking forward to the evening. Will be in my Renault Migrane!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Arrrrggghh!!! More trouble with the TT. The clutch pedal snapped this morning on the way to work on the A414 near Hatfield. It caused traffic chaos!  I eventually got the car picked up and now it's sitting at a VW specialist in St Albans (M Chapman Autos). Wont be ready until the middle of next week though   . Spooky really as I was chatting to Was and TTej about their clutch pedals breaking at the last Bucks meet!

Anyway, can't make it tonight now (unless someone wants to pick me up from Watford). Have a good one.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Arrrrggghh!!! More trouble with the TT. The clutch pedal snapped this morning on the way to work on the A414 near Hatfield. It caused traffic chaos!  I eventually got the car picked up and now it's sitting at a VW specialist in St Albans (M Chapman Autos). Wont be ready until the middle of next week though   . Spooky really as I was chatting to Was and TTej about their clutch pedals breaking at the last Bucks meet!
> 
> Anyway, can't make it tonight now (unless someone wants to pick me up from Watford). Have a good one.


Hi Mark,

Sorry to hear your troubles this morning. You really need a break don't you?
ajayp said he's coming up from work in Watford - possibly worth an ask?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> ...Yep, more like a we used to have 8) must be because Graham (Love_iTT) is making a guest apperance [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats more likely to put them off Norm - not attract them :wink:

See you all later tonight in my *DIRTY* TTR

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > ...Yep, more like a we used to have 8) must be because Graham (Love_iTT) is making a guest apperance [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I bet your version of dirty isn't as dirty as mine  :lol:

Then again - it would take some doing to get to Clive's standards of dirty at the Christmas meet....and I'm talking about his car, not the reference to Budweiser (which only he and Was would understand :twisted: ) :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> im sorry I cant make this one, there is no way I can make it from China in time :?
> 
> looks like you will have a great turnout, have fun guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Ah - so that's why you didn't answer my text!!! :lol:

No cruise from the Golf club today then was!

Not long to go now folks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think I'll park nose in to show off my dirty bum!

See you all around 19:15-19:30


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent turnout Norm and thanks for organising it. Don't forget to post the pics and especially the video of Paul with the powerball :lol: :lol:

Good to meet you all again tonight and a shame I needed to go so early as I didn't get round to chatting to many of you, never mind - next time.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Excellent turnout Norm and thanks for organising it. Don't forget to post the pics and especially the video of Paul with the powerball :lol: :lol:


Oh dear! :lol:

Good to see some faces I've not seen for a while and some news ones. Cheers Norm for measuring me up.

Can someone tell me where to send the medical bill for my wrists? :wink:

Ducky - that slip road's a nice launch ramp ain't it? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good night Norm as per usual.

Scotty...I dont know what you mean...I was taking a nice slow drive home. 

Btw the way those lanes were stone chip heaven...If ive got any im billing ya


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for organising the event Norm. It was so nice to meet everyone.

I think Clive wins the wristy spiny competition!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was gonna pitch up unannounced tonight, til I discovered B'ham were playing on BBC HD, and I had to stay and watch them thrash Newcastle 5-1.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Don't forget to post the pics and especially the video of Paul with the powerball :lol: :lol:


Oh if you twist my arm  http://normstrm.swilland.com/vids/Movie.wmv

Although I think my 1st attempt at converting the vid was :lol: http://normstrm.swilland.com/vids/scotty_powerball.mpg

More to follow tomorrow - thanks all for turning up 8) my bed is calling [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Although I think my 1st attempt at converting the vid was :lol: http://normstrm.swilland.com/vids/scotty_powerball.mpg


Thanks for posting the other one !!! :lol:

Ducky - next time I'll sweep the road before you follow me. :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Norm for arranging.

Good to meet so many TT people - and so many not-TT people :wink: I do think it's about time you got some more TT mk2s turning up though 8)

Now I'm off to look for a Powerball. No, seriously I am! I've started playing guitar again (after a break of too many years), and I need to build up some more wrist strength. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.

Hope to make the next one too - although I think the summer meets are going to be more fun, when you can actually see all the cars!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great meet Norman  Thanks for organising mate.

Great to see some of the original "Crew" and some newbie Kneesworthers. 

Hope no-one has too much wrist ache this morning :lol: I think I should be on commission with Powerball [smiley=idea.gif] Tony - it actually says in the bumf on Powerball that it's really good exercise for musicians.

Clive - I missed you through the tunnel last night - I think you might have been going a bit fast for me :wink: :lol:

ajayp - really sorry to hear about your car - hope all gets sorted soon and to your satisfaction.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi all,

A great night. Good to meet some new faces as well as some we already knew. Absolutely cream crackered this morning though!! Missed far too much of my beauty sleep - and God knows I need it!! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Although I think my 1st attempt at converting the vid was :lol: http://normstrm.swilland.com/vids/scotty_powerball.mpg
> ...


Good lad...That'll help ya lose some lbs


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wot, no tourist boats!

Jamie - is this you (and your cat) on your balcony?!!!! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Wot, no tourist boats!
> 
> Jamie - is this you (and your cat) on your balcony?!!!! :lol:


No not me...But he is my mentor.....He's not the mesiah...He's a very naughty boy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Wot, no tourist boats!
> ...


...with a pussy :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Before we all get carried away with Ducky and his pussy 

Here are the pics I took http://normstrm.swilland.com/070117 Kneesworth January 07/ - yes I know there are no outside pics.
Also the 3 vids I took:-
http://normstrm.swilland.com/vids/Movie_0001.wmv
http://normstrm.swilland.com/vids/Movie_0002.wmv
http://normstrm.swilland.com/vids/Movie_0003.wmv

Oh yes I have also ordered a Powerball Neon Blue Pro from Amazon 

Glad everyone enjoyed the meet, will post the next one when I know whether I am about mid Feb or not.

Norman


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> Oh yes I have also ordered a Powerball Neon Blue Pro from Amazon
> 
> Glad everyone enjoyed the meet, will post the next one when I know whether I am about mid Feb or not.
> 
> Norman


You mean you ate food after I left 

My Powerball is coming from play.com ... might even be here tomorrow 

Where are you off to in mid Feb then??

Let me know if you're going to be in the area ... I'm often around daytime.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Norm for another great Kneesworth night. Nice seeing lots of the original "crew".

I have to say that's the most varied set of conversations and discussions I've heard at one of these meets :roll: ... and the least about cars. I think I know just a bit too much about Jamie's childhood and growing up  :wink:

Having not taken the short cut through the country lanes, I had a great view of the 3 of you bombing down the lane towards the A505. Couldn't believe it when Jamie came straight out and floored it (nor did the car in front of me  )

Hope to see you next time.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

If you want to see the World Champion in Powerball then click here

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/ ... duct.html#

then click on the vid link.

I'm not sure what to say really :?

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I'm not sure what to say really :?


Salt & Vinegar comes to mind :roll: :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> You mean you ate food after I left


  did we forget to mention that :lol:



TTonyTT said:


> My Powerball is coming from play.com ... might even be here tomorrow


 Hope you will give us a demo once you have perfected the technique :wink:



TTonyTT said:


> Where are you off to in mid Feb then??


 Not sure yet just that Tina has the week off and we may pop off somewhere possibly Devon.



TTonyTT said:


> Let me know if you're going to be in the area ... I'm often around daytime.


Will do 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> Thanks Norm for another great Kneesworth night. Nice seeing lots of the original "crew".
> 
> I have to say that's the most varied set of conversations and discussions I've heard at one of these meets :roll: ... and the least about cars. I think I know just a bit too much about Jamie's childhood and growing up  :wink:
> 
> ...


He had plenty off room. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> If you want to see the World Champion in Powerball then click here
> 
> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/ ... duct.html#
> 
> ...


Hmm....very distinctive technique [smiley=freak.gif] :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Grrrrrr you've just made me buy something that flashes and makes a funny noise. :x

:wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Grrrrrr you've just made me buy something that flashes and makes a funny noise. :x
> 
> :wink:


What  You bought ducky? :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> What  You bought ducky? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Graham


 :lol:

No. The thing I've bought can be turned off


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

but why would you want to switch me off


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> My Powerball is coming from play.com ... might even be here tomorrow


Powerball arrived. Can I get it started??? I didn't realise that was the difficult bit :evil:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Powerball arrived. Can I get it started??? I didn't realise that was the difficult bit :evil:


It's in the wrist action  opps sorry that was Battling Tops

In the write up it appears to say you can start with the cord or flick with the thumb 

Hope mine turns up in the next couple of days as I got the email letting me know it had been dispatched


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > My Powerball is coming from play.com ... might even be here tomorrow
> ...


Oops...hence why I passed it around already running :wink:

It took me 4 or 5 goes to get the right technique - keep trying, you'll get it eventually....or I suppose we'll see you in the For Sale section :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I bought one of these things too!

ive got it to start twice with the thumb action but cant seem to get it a third.

oh well keep trying, wait till the next meet all the TT owners with flashing balls and huge Popeye arms! LOL


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.powerballs.com/faq.php?q=13
*Quick tip - more detailed info on starting Powerball*
The following is a slightly more detailed text on how to best start your Powerball - follow the instructions carefully and you will be spinning in no time!

First and foremost, we need to establish that you are getting enough speed from the rotor when you pull the cord during the starting procedure. The single most important aspect here is that you get sufficient speed up during the initial pull: give it a quick, sharp flick - don't be afraid of it!

This will ensure that you achieve at least between 2500 and 3400rpm on the ball from the pull alone.

What this does is give critical mass to the gyro which allows it sufficient freedom inside its shell to build up speed once you start a session.

So, to begin: if you are right handed, place the ball in your right hand with the exposed rotor facing the ceiling (vice versa if left handed).

Wrap the cord sufficiently around the rotor groove so that there is just about 2 inches or so remaining (as in the instruction images that come with the ball).

Give the cord a sharp tug with your left hand and (assuming that you've reached the required 2500-3500rpm with this pull) immediately invert your hand so that the exposed part of the rotor is now facing the ground.

At this point, begin a SLOW stirring motion, as if you were stirring a large pot with a wooden spoon (or slowly waxing a car with a cloth). Its VERY important that, until you get familiar with the technique of using Powerball, you should start the routine with a SLOW, WIDE circular motion of the wrist.

If you hear a slapping/knocking noise then it means that you are attempting to rotate your wrist too quickly for the speed that the rotor is traveling at the beginning, or that you simply just didn't get enough speed onto the rotor when you pulled the cord.

The rotor will slap and knock like mad if the speed of your wrist is too great - its all a fluid motion - and one that you will easily master after a few attempts.

Again, the key is a nice, wide, slow turning of the WRIST ONLY (about one revolution per second) - keep your arm steady and use just the wrist - rotate it slowly like stirring a big pot, and when you get it right, you will feel the gyro try to act against your efforts. You'll also hear the speed building - a slow steady whine as the rotor increases its momentum.

To summarise: 
1. 2" of cord poking out from the top of the ball 
2. Ball in your favoured hand, rotor facing the ceiling 
3. Quick, snappy flick of the cord giving an initial speed of around 2500 - 3500rpm 
4. Invert hand and begin a slow, gentle stirring motion 
5. Keep the arm steady - use the wrist only 
6. Shorten the diameter of each turn and build the speed of your wrist rotations as the rotor speed increases 
7. You will need to achieve a speed of at least 10,000rpm before the ball will have its revolutionary effect on your limbs! 
8. Enjoy it!

Hope this helps!

http://www.powerballs.com/finger_start.html

http://www.powerballs.com/faq.php?q=12
*Quick tip - starting Powerball without the cord!*
Starting the ball by hand (without the cord) - our best recommendation for this procedure is to simply start it using the cord first and then bring the rotor speed down to the absolute lowest [speed] that you can actually sustain motion without letting it stop - keep it there for a minute or so, slowly bringing up the speed again...

The best way to actually reach these lower speeds is to hold the ball in your hand as if you were holding a glass of wine [by the stem of the glass between thumb, index and forefinger] and were swirling it slowly in your hand to cause a circular motion, or swirl, in the liquid inside. Hold the Powerball in the same manner and you'll have far greater control of the ball at these lower speeds, thereby easily learning the technique to actually start it simply with your fingers.

A short clip to illustrate the proper technique for this starting method can be found by clicking here

Please ensure that you are achieving around 1300 - 1800rpm rotor speed with the initial finger flick. This will ensure that the rotor is spinning quickly enough to achieve 'suspension' and allow it to rotate freely within the sphere as you alter the Powerballs attitude in your hand.

Spend a few minutes practicing this simple action and in no time at all, the starter cord will be resigned to the bin!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Feb meeting posted http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 871#869871


----------

